# Need a holster for a Sig P226



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, first off...Sorry if this is in the wrong section, but seeing as it pertains directly to my Sig, I figured it'd be best to put it here.

I'm looking to start carrying soon (I've been preparing to take the class in a couple of months, and have been saving to make sure the application fees don't K.O. my bank account), and I'm looking for a decent IWB holster for my Sig P226. I'm 6'4" and normally wear jeans and a T-shirt year-round (except for the winter months, where I prefer long sleeved Henley t-shirts to sweatshirts), though I can throw on a button-down shirt if necessary. I've tried OWB holsters (Blackhawk SERPA and some Galco thing that I originally purchased for my reenacting gear), but they don't conceal enough, even with an over shirt (I don't want anyone to know I'm carrying until I feel that it's absolutely necessary for me to draw, or unless they're a cop).

What do you suggest? What works for you?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Holsters by RGrizzle

Ryan makes some quality stuff and haven't heard or read of anyone being unhappy with what they've gotten from him. He does custom work too. Prices are reasonable, IMO. I generally use a SERPA or Galco shoulder rig for my P228. Have been contemplating an IWB for a little while now and will likely pull the trigger on Ryan's Southern Draw Reinforced or Town & Country rig and I will also be getting a double mag holder as well. I like a slightly forward cant for me and both of those allow for it. Haven't decided if I am going to get a belt from him too or elsewhere though.

His tuckable solutions are interesting if you prefer or have to tuck in a shirt. I don't tuck but I think his solution is pretty smart. Options abound and it's a bit overwhelming at times trying to find out what all is available and then decide what you want. Just be methodical and objective on your needs and preferences to narrow the field of choices. Eventually all you will have to wrestle with is what color.

Good Luck and don't forget the pictures whenever you decide.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

Comp-Tac
Highnoon
make really nice IWB holsters


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If money is tight and you want a good holster check out
this guy 
He seems to be very reasonable and makes a good product. I would give it a look for sure.

RCG


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

The price certainly does appeal to me. I might just have to give them a whirl. If I don't like it for EDC, I can always sell it on Ebay.

Growler, those holsters you linked to are also near the top of the list of choices. It'd be either the Southern Man or Southern Draw for me.

So many choices...


----------



## arizslim (Aug 20, 2010)

*Tucker coverup*

I carry with the "Tucker Coverup". It's an iwb holster and for 75.oo you can't beat it. Great holster.
Tucker Gunleather on the web.


----------

